# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  airjibe

## Arne

moin leute,

be zurzeit die airjibe..allerdings hab ich schon probleme bei dem umlegen des brettes.. kann mir jemand vllt. ein paar tipps geben worauf ich dabei genau achten muss?
danke

simon

----------


## Schleudersturz18

Hallo versuche auch immer noch die airjibe hatte am anfang bzw hab immer noch das problem das ich nicht mehr als 90 grad rumkomme und dan auf der nase liege ... mann muss da viel mit der hfte und den schultern arbeiten denke ich ich glaube dan kommt man auch weiter rum...

und wenn dir airjibe nicht geht kann man immernoch den front oder back loop ben

----------


## Howie

Benutze mal die Suchfunktion, dann findest Du schon paar Infos.
Im Forum des Surf-Magazins sind endlose Diskussionen  :Wink:

----------


## tmodell

Nicht mit der schulter! Damit verbaust du dir den Spock denn du kannst nicht  schnell genug umgreifen! Du mut das board mir dem hinteren fu umlegen! d.h.  anziehen und nose ins wasser als drehpnkt, dann strecken zum sliden! und das wichtigste sind die schnellen Hnde

----------


## Malte

einfach immer weiter probieren 999 mal und beim 1000 mal klappt is eben ein schei manver ^^ Spter is das umlegen total easy, da denkt man man msste gar nichts mehr machen. Und schn das Segel am Krper vorbeiziehen.

----------


## Hanso

Moinsen,
also ich bin auch schon sehr lange dabei den Vulcan zu ben auf meinem Tabou 3S. Das Problem bei mir ist, dass wenn ich mich zu sehr auf das Umgreifen konzentriere, das Brett sich zwar gut dreht aber sobald das heck aufsetz das Board in seine alte Position zurckslidet. Komische Sache, na ja vielleicht hatte von euch ja auch schon mal einer das gleiche Problem, wrde mich auf jeden Fall freuen, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen knntet.

----------


## tigger1983

naja ich hab mich neulich auch mal dran versucht, meistens bin ich nur 90 grad rumgekommen. Einmal hab ich sogar die 180 gepackt, aber naja da hab ich noch nicht wirklich ans segel gedacht, und auch keine ahung wo ich da hing...
Also ich konzentrier mich noch sehr darauf das board umzulegen. Wenn da wer tips hat wie es einfach geht, wrde mich freuen... Meine kiste war brigens der XTC 91

----------


## maddin

> einfach immer weiter probieren 999 mal und beim 1000 mal klappt is eben ein schei manver ^^ Spter is das umlegen total easy, da denkt man man msste gar nichts mehr machen. Und schn das Segel am Krper vorbeiziehen.



Und zwar so...

Ich hab das schon einigermaen raus, mit dem Vulkan. Ich steh ca. einen von vier.
Meine Tipps sind:

- Auf leichtem Raum-kurs abspringen.
- Versuch beim Absprung agressiv ber die hintere Schulter zum Bug zu sehen.
Das geht zwar nicht, aber somit erreichst du die ntige Kraft zum drehen.
- Auf jedenfall beim Sprung die Beine anziehen, wie als wenn du ber ein 
Hindernis springst.
- Da du ja deinen Kopf zum Drehen brauchst, musst du leider lernen blind 
umzugreifen.
- Nach der Landung den ganzen Krper zum Bug drcken, damit dein Gewicht 
auf das ganze Brett verteilt wird.

Und dann nur noch anluven, Fupositionenwechsel, anfahren und weitergehts...

Fragen ? ?    :Smile:

----------


## tigger1983

alles klar ^^

----------


## Syncro

das mit schulter und so mach ich nicht....
steh zwar fast keine  :Big Smile:  aber die 180 spring ich immer
ich springe dabei nicht ganz gerade ab sondern aus einer kleinen kurve heraus, und das mit der nose eintauchen, wenn man da darauf denkt funktioniert sowieso nichts mehr, weil man sich dann auf zu viel konzentrieren muss....
ich wrde die 180 grad so erklhren:
1: in einer leichten kurve abspringen (leicht raumwind)
2: in der luft mittels fe ca 90 drehen lassen (kopf geht bei mir schon die ganze zeit automatisch mit, da habe ich nie darauf achten mssen
3: das board energisch wie bei eine karatekick nach hinten kicken.... dabei sticht automatisch die nose ein, und das sliden kommt danach auch von alleine, da man schon die richtige krperhaltung hat....

dazu kommt dan spter noch das umgreifen, ich habe mich aber zuerst auf die sprungtechnik alleine konzentriert, da man sonst auf zu viel gleichzeitig achten muss

mfg martin

----------


## giraffee

Punkt 3 ist einfach sauwichtig. Ich hab die ganze Zeit einfach so verscuht rumzukommen und das hat nicht vernnftig geklappt.. dann bin ich mit der Nose rein, nachdem mein Freund mich und einige andere Airjiber beobachtet hat udn meinte, dass das so geht.. und zack gings mit dem Sliden.. umgreifen kann man spter ben, wichtig ist es die Hand direkt loszulassen, sonst gibts irgendwann Schmerzen  :Wink:

----------


## latte

Hallo,
bei mir war das entscheidende erstens der "Kick" und zweitens das anschlieende durchdrcken des Beins. Bin auch noch am ben, und das mit dem Umgreifen klappt auch manchmal schon.
Gru

----------


## Hanso

was auch extrem wichtig ist: 
nicht zu hoch abspring. ich hab den fehler gemacht mir chop zu suchen und oft hoch und weit zu springen. sieht spektakulr aus ist aber verdammt hart zu stehen weil das heck bei der landung verschneidet.
klappt viel besser bei flachwasser, man slidet ewig auf der nose und hat genug zeit zum sortieren.
Hoffe das hat auch nochmal weitergeholfen Mr. Hanso

----------


## Tavarua

Hallo, 

was mir nicht in den Kopf geht ist die Sache mit Nose ins Wasser drcken!
Um berhaupt aus dem Wasser zu kommen mach ich ja ne Art Ollie wie beim Skaten, d.h. in die Knie, energisch das hintere Bein durchdrcken und das vordere nach OBEN ziehen...mir gehts einfach nicht in Kopf die Nose dann wieder ins Wasser zu drcken!
Was macht ihr whrend das Absprungs mit euren Hnden an der Gabel?
Ich hab oftmals das Gefhl dass ich mich zu sehr an ihr festklammer und so nicht gescheit mit Rigg und Board ausm Wasser komme...

Hab schon fters mal gehrt dass man nicht allzu hoch abspringen soll, jedoch bekomme ich dann das Board nicht gedreht sondern spring einfach aus meinen Schlaufen raus, spring selbst 180Grad und lass das Board geradeaus weiterfahren...oder nur mein Oberkrper dreht sich,Fe weiterhin in den Schlaufen, Beine und Board bleiben auf Kurs!

Wie habt ihr eure Schlaufen? Weit oder richtig schn klein, wo man sich seine Haxen so richtig reinpressen muss?

Was fr Finnen wrdet ihr empfehlen um zu ben?
Hab ein 110 ltr. Tabou Freestyle, dazu die 24-er Originalfinne und ne ca. 19-er Stummelfinne...was ist fr den Anfang einfacher?

Wann lasst ihr die hinter Hand los damit das Segel rumschnappen kann?

Danke fr die Hilfe und viel Erfolg an diejenigen die auch kmpfen wie ich!!!

----------


## Syncro

wie man abspringt: schwer zu erklren wenn es automatisiert ist... einfach nur eine runter-rauf bewegung mit den fen. man macht sich mit der tief bewegung eine kleine "welle" unter dem board und mit der rauf bewegung springst du dann von der ab.
zum drehen vom vulcan: denk einfach nicht so viel nach was du jetzt alles beim absprung machen musst, das bringt dich lei durcheinand. die nose geht automatisch ins wasser wenn du deine fe wie bei einen karate kick nach vorne drckst. shiften solltest schon wrend dem absprung, das beseutet absprung muss eigendlich ohne segel gemacht werden... das heist, normaler chop hop sollte schon sauber sitzen, bevor du an den  vulcan denkst.

mfg martin

----------


## tigger1983

jo glaube auch das man den chophop aus dem ff knnen muss...
Hab deswegen letztes jahr den chophop zum verrecken gebt, ende letzten jahres hab ich mich dann auch an die airjibe gewagt. Erfolgserlebnis war das ich es 2mal gepackt hab das board 180grad zu drehen...
Von sliden und schiften will ich mal nicht reden ^^
Mehr war leider nicht drin :/
Und jetzt hab ich leider wenig zeit weiter dran zu ben  :Frown: 

Wenn du weiter kommst, halt dich nicht zurck es mitzuteilen, kann jeden tip brauchen, wenn ich denn mal wieder plantschen darf...

----------


## Tavarua

danke schon mal fr deine Erklrung!
Obwohl ich den Chop Hop schon ganz gut beherrsche werde ich ihn noch verbessern!

Das heisst doch eigentlich dass ich beim Absprung die hintere Hand gar nicht mehr bentige, oder?
Mit ordentlich Geschwindigkeit ein wenig abfallen, hintere Hand von der Gabel weg, abspringen und sofort den Kopf in die neue Fahrtrichtung drehen, oder?
Dabei mit dem hinteren Fu das Board nach hinten kicken.
Das ich zumindest das Board um 180 Grad drehe habe ich letztes Jahr schon ein paar Mal hinbekommen, doch bin ich dann meist aus den Schlaufen gerutscht und mitm Knie bers Board rutschend abgestiegen.
Sollte ich sie vielleicht enger machen und mich richtig reinpressen oder ist das gar nicht mal so entscheidend, sondern viel mehr dass ich zentral ber dem Board stehe und das Board beim Chop Hop nicht zu sehr aus dem Wasser ziehe. Eher versuchen die Finne frei zu bekommen und die Nose, wie du beschrieben hast, als Drehpunkt ins Wasser bringe?

----------


## Tavarua

> Wenn du weiter kommst, halt dich nicht zurck es mitzuteilen, kann jeden tip brauchen, wenn ich denn mal wieder plantschen darf...




hehe, ja, werde dich auf dem Laufendem halten...fr dich gilt dasselbe...!
Ich denke wenn man die Grundprinzipien (Chop Hop, Kopf in entsprechende Richtung drehen, Drehungen in Schlaufen springen, "blindes" shiften", etc.) verstanden hat, sind die weiteren Tricks reine bungssache!
Das macht fr mich den Reiz an dem Ganzen...wenns beim ersten Mal klappen wrde, wrs langweilig...hehe

Viel Erfolg weiterhin...

----------


## tigger1983

ohh man, ich war jetzt nochmal seit langem aufm wasser und hab mich nochmal versucht...
War alles andere als gelungen, musste erstmal wieder die berwindung haben darum zu wollen...
Egal hauptsache ohne verletzungen davon gekommen ^^

----------


## Hanso

Sei froh ich hab mir eine Bnderdehnung beim Vulcanen xD zugezogen. Meisten fliegt man ja eh rechtzeitig aus den schlaufen. 
Aber wenn ihr's macht dann richtig also keine halben sachen, die tun doppelt so doll weh!

----------


## Loris

Kurz anhopfsen durch "tief-hoch" bewegung dann beim 2ten oder 3ten mal abspringen vorderes bein strecken hinteres anziehen dann sofort mit dem shiften beginnen am besten ber kreuz an der gabel dann hast du das segel schon wieder richtig das brett hat die 180 grad wenn dus richtig gemacht hast und dann nurnoch stabilisieren dichtholen udn switch ind die andere richtung...

Was noch ganz wichtig ist, auf halbwindkurs abspringen dann hast du nach der landung sofort wieder druck im segel und musst keine kurs verbesserung vornehmen

mfg

----------


## Hanso

Das mit dem vorher 2-3 hopsen mach ich auch immer vorher automatisch.
Zum lernen ganz gut, aber ich werd die macke nicht mehr los:-D

----------


## zeelaender

Super Tips, vielen Dank an alle, die hier gepostet haben. Habe vorgestern zum ersten Mal probiert, nur 2 Mal, und dann voll aus den Schlaufen geflogen ;-) aber 90 immerhin. Das wichtigste ist: die Angst vorm probieren ist mal geknackt. Jetzt kommen Eure tips genau richtig. Der Rest ist (hoffentlich) bung.

----------

